# fish advice??



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

are all these fish okay to be in my tanks?

55 gallon
1 male convict
2 oscars
1 catfish
1 placostomus
1 loach
2 golden gouramis
1 some other kind of gourami
1 parrot fish
1 small brim
1 cray fish
1 salvini
and some more

10 Gallon
3 jewel cichlids
4 convicts
1 fresh water puffer
2 placostomuses
1 paradice gourami
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

No they will not work your tanks are over stocked. You forget about your Salvini


----------



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> sounds just a tad bit on the stuffed side


the 10 gallon the cichlids are about a centemeter in size so its doesnt even appear stuffed .....


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

yes Beki they are commons  lol I know all the fish she has in her tank


----------



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> it does not APPEAR stuffed, but those fish get bigger, espescially the plecos.
> if they are common they can get over 12 inches long


thats why when they get bigger im getting a bigger tank
i know how big they get 
my oscar is about 7 inches and ive had fish all my life 
i know that they need a certain swimming area which is why once they get larger they will be placed in a larger tank. but for right now since they are just babies they are staying in a smaller tank.


----------



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> if you have had fish all your life, why are u asking about your tank then?
> Those fish can and will die before they get bigger


because my boyfriend mark (Phantom_Cichlid) recommended it
and they will not die before they get bigger
im not putting one fish in a 10 gallon tank the minimul size tank it needs is for swim space. when i can AFFORD a larger tank ill get one but unlike alot of the people in this world im not rich and cant afford much. i love fish i want to be a marine biologist
ive had some of these fish from 4-5 years i think i know how to take care of them. i had a large cichlid that was 4-5 yrs old and gave it to my boyfriend and he had named the fish phantom hence the name phantom cichlid.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

But dont forget mom also got it from the LPS in Crystal River and they sold it to mom as a JD


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

I just want to add that puffers are not community fish. It shouldn't be in the 10g with the other fish. They need species tanks because they can be aggressive.

And I do think your 55g is overstocked...but that has already been said. 

Welcome to the site by the way!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

one oscar is way too big for a 55 gallon. a 7 inch will grow quickly and you have to upgrade soon. the jewel and convict are going to fight pretty soon in that little 10 gallon. basically, the tanks will be overstock in no time.


----------



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

not to be rude but i would hate to see what everyone would say about a reef in the ocean... my puffer isnt aggressive and if he gets aggressive he is going in the 55 gallon... its not over stocked.... you cant have one fish by itself its not healthy.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, you can have one fish by itself, it is healthy. that's how my betta live and they are healthy. plus you have so many aggressive fish, they will kick each other's as$ soon anyway. if they are not fighting(which i doubt) they will out grow the tank. you will need a way bigger tank in near future anyway.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

aaa trust me there not fighting i spend all my time at that tank when im at her house. there where only fights when Phantom was in there


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

> are all these fish okay to be in my tanks?


You asked for advice on your stocking and thats what you are getting. If you didn't want advice, why did you ask? We aren't going to tell you that your tanks are fine, when they aren't.

The oscar and pleco, by themselves would stock the 55g. Both are messy fish that require alot of filtration. Anything more than that and you are overstocked. 2 oscars should be in a 75g.

And yes, people keep fish by themselves all the time. Alot of people keep single oscars, as they usually won't let any other fish live with them.

I can't believe the gouramis and loach are still alive. They should be oscar food by now. Oscars are not community fish, while gouramis and loaches are. You have too many fish. And you are mixing fish that shouldn't be mixed together.

My concern is for the fish. I'm not trying to tell you what to do...I'm just concerned about the fish. They may "seem" ok now, but won't be for long.

Thats my 2 cents....


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

On top of what Kristin said, I dont beleive that a 55 is big enough for even one oscar, and If you are going to put an O in a 55, he should be the only fish in the tank. And Mark has told me repeatedly that he tries to give you advice, and all you say is "oh well". Thats animal cruelty, hon. Aint nothing but the truth.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

:argue: 

I think ^ may have been the whole point of this thread.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

All tanks are over stocked... and incompatible... my suggestion is that if your poor... you might want to get rid of some key players here or youre going to have to get NOT one big tank... but several. That is... unless you want dead fish.

Soooo say that you do keep your current fish... here is how you should probably break them up and what size tank they will need

125 gallon: 2 Oscars, 2 Plecostomus, possibly the parrotfish depending on how the oscars accept him and the catfish assuming its a large catfish such as a pictus or channel cat (note: depending on the species of catfish a 125 might not suffice).
75 gallon: 2 Gold gouramis *(assuming they are m/f pair or 2 f) 1 Loach (plus several others of the same species of loach to keep him happy) 1 Plecostomus

55 gallon: All of the convicts and the 1 salvini ciclid
55 gallon: Brim
40 gallon: the jewel cichlids
40 gallon: The supposed freshwater puffer (although my bet its brackish) *Note: a dwarf puffer would do well in a 2.5 gallon*

20 Gallon: 1 Paradise gourami
20 Gallon: 1 miscellanious gourami (note: if this gourami is a dwarf it could possibly go in a 10 gallon if it is on of the giant gouramis it could possibly go in with the oscars depending on their temperment)

10 gallon: the crayfish - should never be with any type of fish

So you see... you have three options... 1) buy all the properly sized tanks and put the fish in the properly sized tanks 2) Take the fish that will be either too large or incompatible with your other fish back to an lfs or give them to other homes or 3) do nothing and watch the chaos in your tank as most of your fish will end up dying.

As a future marine biologist I would say option number three would be out as you would hopefully have enough respect for the animals you keep to do that. Otherwise I'm afraid that your aspirations as a marine biologist should stop here.


----------



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

aaa said:


> yes, you can have one fish by itself, it is healthy. that's how my betta live and they are healthy. plus you have so many aggressive fish, they will kick each other's as$ soon anyway. if they are not fighting(which i doubt) they will out grow the tank. you will need a way bigger tank in near future anyway.


betas are made to be by themself....and i have a bigger tank now i have to get rid of my experiment to make you people happy... i think im the only one here thats not obsessed with fish..


----------



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

im deleting my fishforums account... im tired of all this crap already i dont see how my boyfriend is obsessed with site.... this site is ruining my relationship. i put this topic because he told me to post a bulletin and i didnt know what to put its not animal cruelty when they were worse off where they came from... when i got those baby cichlids there were atleast 100 in one 10 gallon tank... and ur saying my ways are animal cruelty... what ever its my tank i will do what i please THEY ARE JUST FISH!!!!!!!!! try being a daughter that has to live with her grandma,grandpa,mom.cousin and now an uncle and aunt because 2 of my grandma's are dieing.... i dont need this right now.... so good bye to everyone have a fish filled life.


----------



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

my oscar is 4 yrs old i think if it was going to die in a 55 gallon it would have done it by now. i have never had a fish die. my grandpa is the only one that kills fish ....


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't think any of us were rude... correct me if I'm wrong but we are just trying to help. Maybe its best if you and fishforums did part ways if you feel that we have personally attacked you. I personally believe that any animal, whether it be from a "higher" order such as a dog or cat, or from a "lower" order such as fish it should be treated with respect. Your oscar is 4 years old and only 7 inches long... its stunted through poor water quality and probably not enough food. I've seen oscars half as young as your current ones that are two years old and a good 8-9" long. Just an observation though, I guess because you have a way to justify it means that's all that matters.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh, and probably why your boyfriend is obsessed with this site is that he's actually found something he respects and enjoys... We care about how he does in life, and in aquaria. And I hope he stays here for a good long time... PC is a good person in chat and on the forums... keep it coming man.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Killing_Dreams said:


> betas are made to be by themself....and i have a bigger tank now i have to get rid of my experiment to make you people happy... i think im the only one here thats not obsessed with fish..


bettas are not made to be by themselves, they don't live in jar in wild. plus why would you get rid of your experiment anyway if you think you are right? 

plus why would you ask question if you think you are right? if you don't have passion to keep fish, then don't do it. no one put a gun to your head force you to do it.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Killing_Dreams said:


> im deleting my fishforums account... im tired of all this crap already i dont see how my boyfriend is obsessed with site.... this site is ruining my relationship. i put this topic because he told me to post a bulletin and i didnt know what to put its not animal cruelty when they were worse off where they came from... when i got those baby cichlids there were atleast 100 in one 10 gallon tank... and ur saying my ways are animal cruelty... what ever its my tank i will do what i please THEY ARE JUST FISH!!!!!!!!! try being a daughter that has to live with her grandma,grandpa,mom.cousin and now an uncle and aunt because 2 of my grandma's are dieing.... i dont need this right now.... so good bye to everyone have a fish filled life.


go ahead and delete... if you don't want to get some useful help on here, then go away. the store put large number of fish because they want to save money. that is animal cruelty. you are not doing much better either. yes, it is your tank, do whatever you please. no one said you can't do it, but it is just the fish suffer anyway, you don't care about their lives. you see the fish as a lower form of animal and i understand why you don't care about the fish. that explain it all. to me, this is wrong. this is just like the white people in america don't like mexicans come to america and put them in concentration camp and see what happen to them. this is exactly what you are trying to do with your fish. everyone is trying to help but you just keep saying that you are right, it is ok. pc is obsess with this site because he can get some info and share his own here. he know what is he talking about and he is willing to learn. you are the opposite side of him so that's why you don't enjoy this site at all. if you think we are too obsess with fish, don't be a marine biologist. seriously, you will see fish more than us and if you don't have passion with this kind of thing, don't do it. you will switch major after the first semester. 

pc, this is how i feel about the post, sorry if i offend you in anyway.


----------



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

i apologize to everyone
i didnt mean any of this ive been having issues and none of you deserve to be spoken to so rudely i apologize for treating all of you with disrespect just for trying to help me when i asked for help...but honestly some of the comments made me feel stupid.but i do apologize for verbally attacking everyone. i hope everyone can forgive me.


----------



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

oh and im upgrading my tank i dont know what gallon but its about 3 foot long 1 1/2 feet wide and 1 1/2 foot tall so yea


----------



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

and my puffer is staying in the 10 gallon alone and maybe ill get him another one like him as a tank mate if that would be okay that is... what do yall think??


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

> oh and im upgrading my tank i dont know what gallon but its about 3 foot long 1 1/2 feet wide and 1 1/2 foot tall so yea


It sounds like it will be about 50 gallons, which still won't be big enough for your oscars, but you could move the gouramis, loach (plus friends), and maybe the catfish (depending on what type it is) to get them away from the aggressive fish.



> and my puffer is staying in the 10 gallon alone and maybe ill get him another one like him as a tank mate if that would be okay that is... what do yall think??


That is a great idea. It would be wise to find out what type he is. Some types of puffers will outgrow a 10g and it may need brackish water (fresh with some marine salt added). Can you post a picture? I know Boxermom is a puffer person, so she could possibly ID it for you and give you some info on it, so you can care for it properly.

You could even post a picture of your catfish so we could ID it. That way you'll know how big it will get. Some catfish need groups, so IDing it would let you know if you should buy more in the future (when you get your tanks sorted out).

You can put your pictures in Photobucket and post the IMG tag.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

her puffer is a figure 8 puffer


----------



## Killing_Dreams (Oct 5, 2006)

no my oscars arent going in the new tank just the fish in my 10 gallon none of the fish from the 55 are going into the new tank lol if i were to do that it wouldnt be an upgrade it would be a downgrade lol


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

and if its ok with her ill take pictures well even for me so i can use thim for the future lol


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Moving some fish from an overcrowded tank to a tank that is 5 gallons less than the first is not a downgrade. Dividing the populations would increase the gallons per fish and therefore be an upgrade for them. Not to mention helping the compatibility issue. Of course because of the length differences in the tank, you'd want to leave the bigger fish in the 55. The new tank is definitely a step in the right direction, but I think you may end up needing more than just one for your current fish population.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I was not offended


----------

